# after upgrade to windows 10 my computer is not working well



## tapereader (Apr 25, 2017)

my monitors not working properly and no sound


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You haven't told us absolutely anything about your computer or hardware. Start by posting the details of your computer, what is the model number of your computer, what motherboard do you have, what video card do you have, what sound card do you have? If you don't know that info then use the SysInfo Utility you were offered to use when you created your post, here's the link: http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

Or just use the roll back option to go the previous version of Windows.


----------



## tapereader (Apr 25, 2017)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790 CPU @ 3.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 8130 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon R7 240, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 915 GB (868 GB Free); D: 14 GB (1 GB Free); F: 228 GB (151 GB Free); G: 227 GB (221 GB Free);
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 2AF7
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

OK, you have an HP desktop computer. On the front or side it should have a model number like Hp Pavilion 510, what is your model number?

Here's the latest AMD Crimson software that is the full driver and software package for Windows 10 and that supports the Radeon R7 240: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Windows 10 - 64
Download it, install it, and reboot.


----------



## tapereader (Apr 25, 2017)

can anyone help wit this please, above are my computer specs, since upgrade to windows 10 my machine is not working well, no sound and at start up screens are not working properly


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I'm confused, I posted a link for the video driver and asked you what exact model of HP you had. This is information we need. We need to check if Windows 10 is supported for your computer and to find out what sound driver you need.


----------



## tapereader (Apr 25, 2017)

Thank you. I did installed radeon and restarted, screens came up nicer but still no sound, ?


----------



## tapereader (Apr 25, 2017)

model is : HP ENVY 700 series


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

OK, we are getting closer, but we need the exact model not a Series. Look on the computer for the complete model number, ie Envy 705-002


----------



## tapereader (Apr 25, 2017)

model # 700-339


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Here's the HP support page for the HP Envy 700-339: https://support.hp.com/us-en/driver...0-300-desktop-pc-series/6886619/model/7105493
It has drivers, manuals, and support articles for your computer.

Expand the Audio section and then download and install the Temp High Definition Audio Driver.


----------



## tapereader (Apr 25, 2017)

hey! it's working, thank you very much for your help, is there anything I can do to speed up machine's overall performance. it feels slow


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Make sure you have all the latest Windows 10 updates, there's a couple after the upgrade.

I assume you upgraded to the latest Creators Update? It should say Version 1703 Build 15063.138
Here's how to check: https://support.microsoft.com/en-ca/help/13443/windows-which-operating-system

After making sure it's fully up to date, defragment the hard drive. If it was an upgrade then your old programs are still there, if you had any unnecessary software or the HP bloatware then you might want to uninstall anything you don't use.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> model is : HP ENVY 700 series
> model # 700-339


*HP ENVY 700-339 Desktop PC* (support site)
You should add and save this site in your browser's favorites/bookmarks list so you can quickly refer to it when needed.


> is there anything I can do to speed up machine's overall performance. it feels slow


It looks like you upgraded it from Windows 8.1 64-bit to Windows 10 Home 64-bit.
It has an impressive Intel processor and 8 GB of DDR3-1600 RAM, so it shouldn't be running slow.
We don't know how you use it and how well you maintain it and what's installed and running in it, so there can be several reasons for its slowness.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tapereader (Apr 25, 2017)

Thank you for your help. Today when I logged in my screens didn't come up, had to turn them on and of several times to get them going. I use this machine for trading mostly, 95%, the rest is ytube and email, that's it.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

So you had working monitors until after you logged into Windows? How many monitors are you using and did they all quit or only some?


----------



## tapereader (Apr 25, 2017)

the computer was on, just the monitors were off and when started didn't come up, they lit up, flicker and went black, I have two monitors,
thx.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Oh so its not when you turn on the computer, its when the computer is asleep and you try to wake it up. I would just disable Sleep in your Power options.


----------



## tapereader (Apr 25, 2017)

did, hope it works, thank you


----------



## tapereader (Apr 25, 2017)

hi there,
just got a message on my computer that is infected with a virus and to call Microsoft at 888-257-4758 for help, but when I scanned my machine doesn't show anything ? is this a scam or something real, thanks


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

That's because it's a scam, always ignore random pop-ups. Reboot the computer and if you get no more pop-ups then you are fine, if you get the same or similar popups then you have been infected, but the thing that is giving you the messages is the actual malware, never call the number.


----------



## tapereader (Apr 25, 2017)

after reboot I don't have a health report in defender "health report is not available" what can I do?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Haven't used that part, it may just take time to create one or get data.


----------

